# CHECC OUT MY NEW SYSTEM



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i dont know if yal remember, but i posted up pics of my new system before it was installed. well now its all done, 

2 15s 
2 amps 
power cap... 
lots of 0 gauge 
another battery 
pioneer fronts, backs and reciever 
fiberglass kick panels 

its in my 66 4 door 

checc it out let me know what u think


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Looks good. You going to put in a backseat and some carpet?


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

thats cool,im not trying to talk shit but clean up that engine a bit


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

craptacular!

also, it's spelled *check*


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

you should have cut the rear deck out....


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Nov 4 2007, 09:21 AM~9150759
> *thats cool,im not trying to talk shit but clean up that engine a bit
> *


werd. shouldnt post pics until it looks decent enough to not get bagged on. but its a decent looking setup. because you did FG in the front you should ahve opted for that route in the trunk while there was nothing in it. just my 2 cents. dont mean to flame.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

okay i doubt you guys are millionares sorry if i spent a couple gs on this stereo and having it installed all nice n shit. i put some dough into that shit, i didnt say 
HEY CHECC OUT MY NEW UPHOLSTERY or CHECC OUT MY NEW ENGINE ! it said the system. just so you know i have the upholstery ready to go in, but i have to get my system n setup done first so i can do the upholstery right. ill post pics of that shit when its done,
but to some people who enjoy STEREO SYSTEMS its nice to see how someone installed somethin, where they put the power cap, all the wire, how it was run, what components were used, how they mounted the 2nd battery, the new alternator....
and round here n dc we say CHECC not CHECK professor tuna sammich


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 5 2007, 04:14 PM~9159726
> *okay i doubt you guys are millionares sorry if i spent a couple gs on this stereo and having it installed all nice n shit. i put some dough into that shit, i didnt say
> HEY CHECC OUT MY NEW UPHOLSTERY or CHECC OUT MY NEW ENGINE ! it said the system. just so you know i have the upholstery ready to go in, but i have to get my system n setup done first so i can do the upholstery right. ill post pics of that shit when its done,
> but to some people who enjoy STEREO SYSTEMS its nice to see how someone installed somethin, where they put the power cap, all the wire, how it was run, what components were used, how they mounted the 2nd battery, the new alternator....
> ...



I think you just talked smacc to a crip !!! hno: RIP Tuna Sammich !!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice system. I'm liking the kick panels and chrome alternator. How many amps is it and what did it set you back $$$ wise?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

if i remember correctly its 150 watt, but it might be more, and with chrome it set me back about 300 installed


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 5 2007, 07:31 PM~9160849
> *if i remember correctly its 150 watt, but it might be more, and with chrome it set me back about 300 installed
> *


Not watt... AMP, or in DC do you call it watt instead of amp? 150AMP... :biggrin: Nice system tho, are they 4500s?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Nov 5 2007, 04:46 PM~9159997
> *I think you just talked smacc to a crip !!!  hno:  RIP Tuna Sammich !!!!
> *


ck all day


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL Mafia_@Nov 5 2007, 06:54 PM~9161076
> *Not watt... AMP, or in DC do you call it watt instead of amp? 150AMP... :biggrin: Nice system tho, are they 4500s?
> *


yeah two 15 thunder 4500s.. i love em 

pitbull dont go stirrin up shit


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

n yeah your right AMP! sorry


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 5 2007, 08:00 PM~9161718
> *yeah two 15 thunder 4500s.. i love em
> 
> pitbull dont go stirrin up shit
> *


***** please

CK ALL muthafuCKin day


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 5 2007, 05:14 PM~9159726
> *
> and round here n dc we say CHECC not CHECK professor tuna sammich
> *



WHAT, IS IT SOMEHOW PRONOUNCED DIFFERENTLY?

DOES INTENTIONALLY MISSPELLING SHIT MAKE YOU MORE GANGSTA?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 5 2007, 04:14 PM~9159726
> *okay i doubt you guys are millionares sorry if i spent a couple gs on this stereo and having it installed all nice n shit. i put some dough into that shit, i didnt say
> HEY CHECC OUT MY NEW UPHOLSTERY or CHECC OUT MY NEW ENGINE ! it said the system. just so you know i have the upholstery ready to go in, but i have to get my system n setup done first so i can do the upholstery right. ill post pics of that shit when its done,
> but to some people who enjoy STEREO SYSTEMS its nice to see how someone installed somethin, where they put the power cap, all the wire, how it was run, what components were used, how they mounted the 2nd battery, the new alternator....
> ...


on what? not your stereo i hope.. LOL if so, you got ripped bro.

the shit i see you have (minus the BS cap) can be had for about $700 ... that sucks

and why didnt you port?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 5 2007, 10:25 PM~9163271
> *WHAT, IS IT SOMEHOW PRONOUNCED DIFFERENTLY?
> 
> DOES INTENTIONALLY MISSPELLING SHIT MAKE YOU MORE GANGSTA?
> *


yeh !t duz uffin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Nov 6 2007, 07:44 AM~9165639
> *on what? not your stereo i hope.. LOL if so, you got ripped bro.
> 
> the shit i see you have (minus the BS cap) can be had for about $700 ... that sucks
> ...


no it cost me a couple gs for the stereo, a roll of 0 gauge, the new battery, the new wiring shit,the alternator the reciever and all of that shit, the speakers, the fiberglass kick panels and the building of the box, and all of its installation


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 5 2007, 10:25 PM~9163271
> *WHAT, IS IT SOMEHOW PRONOUNCED DIFFERENTLY?
> 
> DOES INTENTIONALLY MISSPELLING SHIT MAKE YOU MORE GANGSTA?
> *


NO BUT DOES GOING THROUGH TOPICS CORRECTING SPELLING MAKE YOU MORE GANGSTA? OR HAVING A GAY LITTLE SIGNATURE ABOUT SHOOTING SHIT?

get the fucc outta the topic its about stereos


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 5 2007, 10:23 PM~9163238
> ****** please
> 
> CK ALL muthafuCKin day
> *


fuccin slobs... u dont see me goin round puttin little BKs but when i double C u wanna come and internetbang


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 6 2007, 05:09 PM~9168883
> *fuccin slobs... u dont see me goin round puttin little BKs but when i double C u wanna come and internetbang
> *


never been a slob but I was crippin well before you probably even saw the shit on tv you fakeass eastcoast wannabe...


W/S 107HCG


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

banging=:thumbsdown:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 6 2007, 05:28 PM~9169049
> *never been a slob but I was crippin well before you probably even saw the shit on tv you fakeass eastcoast wannabe...
> W/S 107HCG
> *


1872 SLUG WSGS


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 6 2007, 06:19 PM~9169336
> *1872 SLUG WSGS
> *


take that wannabe shit somewhere bitch.... u aint from LA and u tryin to crip :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 6 2007, 06:08 PM~9168877
> *NO BUT DOES GOING THROUGH TOPICS CORRECTING SPELLING MAKE YOU MORE GANGSTA? OR HAVING A GAY LITTLE SIGNATURE ABOUT SHOOTING SHIT?
> 
> get the fucc outta the topic its about stereos
> *



aww shit, fool done broke out the caps lock n shit.. 


anyway, what i've been wondering is, when you pull up at a show do you pop your truncc?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

only CCs when theres a c in front of the k, with this car no, i dont, because u cant turn it up high and open the trunk. the reason is because the subs use the trunk pressure. thats why they dont need such a big box. im going to do some nice leather trunk panels after setup is in so it doesnt look so messed up


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

only CCs when theres a c in front of the k, with this car no, i dont, because u cant turn it up high and open the trunk. the reason is because the subs use the trunk pressure. thats why they dont need such a big box. im going to do some nice leather trunk panels after setup is in so it doesnt look so messed up 

right because nobody else bangs anywhere else in the world.....whatever atleast im not an ex-crip typin CK all day. set trippin is the worst no matter what gang so dont call me fake


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 6 2007, 10:02 PM~9171019
> *only CCs when theres a c in front of the k, with this car no, i dont, because u cant turn it up high and open the trunk. the reason is because the subs use the trunk pressure. thats why they dont need such a big box. im going to do some nice leather trunk panels after setup is in so it doesnt look so messed up
> *


bitch go away..... in md claimin to be a crip :lmfao: fake ass kid

Crip killa!!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

talk all you want


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

what the fuck are we even talkin about...

cc's only when a c is followed by k and bk this and that... isn't this some middle school shit? whats next? shooting it out over aim :uh: 

sex, drugs and money is all that matters any ways...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Nov 7 2007, 09:47 AM~9174489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 7 2007, 09:36 AM~9174452
> *talk all you want
> *


and keep trying to be something you'll never be chump...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Nov 6 2007, 03:28 PM~9169049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*****...criminal killa then foo! whats hatnin!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 7 2007, 09:48 PM~9179012
> *ES ORIGINAL 87KCG!
> LOL!
> *****...criminal killa then foo! whats hatnin!
> *


u know we got love for the Kitchen and a few other rip ridaz but the rest can get the bizness on sight

same ol shit diff day homie


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 8 2007, 03:25 PM~9184969
> *u know we got love for the Kitchen and a few other rip ridaz but the rest can get the bizness on sight
> 
> same ol shit diff day homie
> *


 :biggrin: 

50/50 luv


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 6 2007, 08:43 PM~9170442
> *aww shit, fool done broke out the caps lock n shit..
> anyway, what i've been wondering is, when you pull up at a show do you pop your truncc?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

what a turd... last thing you should be doing to that car is putting a beat in it. throw it in the gutta and buy anotha.. make it a 2 door this time ,cchamp.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 11 2007, 03:08 AM~9201899
> *what a turd... last thing you should be doing to that car is putting a beat in it. throw it in the gutta and buy anotha.. make it a 2 door this time ,cchamp.
> *


i bought the 4 door because i wanted a four door.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ccome on buddy. im all for different strokez 

but U bought a 4 door ccuz you ccouldnt find a 2 door


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 11 2007, 03:39 PM~9204655
> *i bought the 4 door because i wanted a four door.
> *


why?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i like four doors, normally i look for 4 doors. the body lines arent as nice in some rides so i'de prefer 2 doors on like 60-64 because they look to boxy with 4.
for a number of reasons: i like the bench seat n the front, and no shifter n the middle. i dont gotta do shit if a homie gets n the back. 
besides this is just my daily. its nothing major im not trying to build a show car with this ride.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 13 2007, 05:49 PM~9219982
> *i like four doors, normally i look for 4 doors. the body lines arent as nice in some rides so i'de prefer 2 doors on like 60-64 because they look to boxy with 4.
> for a number of reasons: i like the bench seat n the front, and no shifter n the middle. i dont gotta do shit if a homie gets n the back.
> besides this is just my daily. its nothing major im not trying to build a show car with this ride.
> *


I know a lot of cats who wont roll any 2 door car. If it doesnt have 4 door they leave that shit at the car lot.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 13 2007, 07:09 PM~9220586
> *I know a lot of cats who wont roll any 2 door car.  If it doesnt have 4 door they leave that shit at the car lot.
> *


yeah people normally shit on them though, most people wont consider 4 doors lo los but since those 93-96 fleetwoods came out... most people convinced 4 doors can hold it down


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 13 2007, 07:36 PM~9220769
> *yeah people normally shit on them though, most people wont consider 4 doors lo los but since those 93-96 fleetwoods came out... most people convinced 4 doors can hold it down
> *


Dont forget the 98+ Towncars


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 13 2007, 10:12 PM~9222098
> *Dont forget the 98+ Towncars
> *


hell yeah and if we are talkin muscle them 96 impalas!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 14 2007, 06:21 PM~9228521
> *hell yeah and if we are talkin muscle them 96 impalas!
> *


94-96 gnub


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 14 2007, 08:11 PM~9229353
> *94-96 gnub
> *


 :uh: :uh: sorry professor pitbull i knew what years they were


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 14 2007, 08:26 PM~9229463
> *:uh:  :uh:  sorry professor pitbull i knew what years they were
> *


you're welcome imitation gangsta


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2007, 06:23 AM~9240232
> *you're welcome imitation gangsta
> *


karate gangsta, what are u gonna do jujitsu me?
***** U GAY!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 16 2007, 09:15 PM~9244983
> *karate gangsta, what are u gonna do jujitsu me?
> ***** U GAY!
> *


says the chump from the eastcoast tryin to be a crip.....


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2007, 09:16 PM~9244987
> *says the chump from the eastcoast tryin to be a crip.....
> *


 :0 oh no! thats right...theres NO gangs on the east coast at all....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 16 2007, 11:04 PM~9245613
> *:0 oh no! thats right...theres NO gangs on the east coast at all....
> *


arent any REAL crips or bloods just a bunch of confused imitatots


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

I noticed you fused your ALT did you do the big 3?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

lol


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 17 2007, 05:18 AM~9247146
> *arent any REAL crips or bloods just a bunch of confused imitatots
> *


im not gonna deny theres alot of fake ass unofficial bangin bitches. 
but i know my sets history, its a westside set on the eastcoast, it wasnt started on the eastcoast. i never learnt to run out choppin ****** up screamin CRIP!! 
its bought makin money.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 17 2007, 12:48 PM~9248189
> *im not gonna deny theres alot of fake ass unofficial bangin bitches.
> but i know my sets history, its a westside set on the eastcoast, it wasnt started on the eastcoast. i never learnt to run out choppin ****** up screamin CRIP!!
> its bought makin money.
> *


bout**


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 17 2007, 12:48 PM~9248189
> *im not gonna deny theres alot of fake ass unofficial bangin bitches.
> but i know my sets history, its a westside set on the eastcoast, it wasnt started on the eastcoast. i never learnt to run out choppin ****** up screamin CRIP!!
> its bought makin money.
> *


so you are claiming a street/park/hood that youve never set foot on... good job retard :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 17 2007, 03:55 PM~9249330
> *so you are claiming a street/park/hood that youve never set foot on... good job retard :thumbsup:
> *


Maybe he's from cheeztoast and actually thinks it's named that because he's on the eastcoast?? lol


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 17 2007, 04:18 AM~9247146
> *arent any REAL crips or bloods just a bunch of confused imitatots
> *


reminds me of this one dude at the airport here in Houston who had some crip get in his face talking shit,and this dude put that crip in his place,then he looks at me and says "motherfuckers claiming crips and aint never seen a palm tree before"for some reason that has always stuck with me.


----------

